# LLJ Customs in Glendale, AZ



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just want to give everyone a heads up to not do business with LLJ Customs in Glendale, AZ. I tried to resolve my order issue with them; however, they never answer their phone, return emails or messages through social media. 

In July, I ordered one of their custom kits for the GMC Sierra to include an ABS amp rack, custom tweeter adapters, door speaker adapters, speaker adapter wiring and custom fuse holder/mount. On August 19th, I received a partial shipment - minus the amp rack and custom tweeter adapters. The weight showing on the shipping label was 3lbs. 5oz and the box was a little larger than a shoe box and had security tape. Clearly, this was only a single shipment and did not include the 36" X 13" ABS amp rack.

I sent several emails to their Gmail account ([email protected]) and emails directly through the "Contact Us" link on their web page. I never received a response to any emails sent to both locations. Earlier, they didn't have any problem returning my emails before I purchased asking questions about their products.

I have attempted to call them on the phone, which they never answer. There is only a recording informing of their hours, but not option to leave a message or call back number. On the third attempt, I received a text message from someone representing their customer support. I inquired about the amp rack, which they responded had been out of stock; however, the rack would ship out on Saturday, August 24th. The text messages with the rep occurred on Tuesday, August 20th. The amp rack did not ship on Saturday, nor any other day.

I attempted to contact them through phone, email and text message again on August 28th - no response.

I sent them a message on their Facebook page on September 4th - no reply.

On September 17th I filed a claim with Paypal - and as you can imagine, since LLJ Customs had a tracking number for the partial delivery, Paypal declined the claim.

Anyway, I know I should have just built the amp rack myself (since this is a DIY site) but it was going to be so much easier due to my work schedule and limited time. So, lesson learned, but hopefully this information saves someone the aggravation of dealing with these guys. The custom fuse holder/mount is good quality; however, they seem lacking in customer service and trustworthiness. Interestingly enough, they removed my negative review from their site - shocking I know....... YMMV.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

That's really disappointing. They seem to have some useful products but this is one of several stories that had turned me away from them. 

Hope you get your claim resolved and money back for the rack. Best of luck!


----------



## chewpeg (Aug 27, 2019)

I too went thru the same process and the fight is now with PayPal to divide on how to proceed. 
Aug 24 I purchased a t harness and 1500 in other gear. They told me on the phone ( they answer to new customers numbers) that they would ship
It out Friday. Ok that’s awesome I’m glad all I read is wrong and these guys will come thru............ sept 10th I was finally able to connect with someone via text after countless of other methods. 2 email addresses, phone, texts..... anyway they said ohh we had a problem testing your product and we just want to make sure it’s perfect for you  we will ship it out enzo of day tomorrow. Yay all my negative thoughts were resolved . Well by the 17th nothing!!!! Btw they’re new message when you call them is our phone system is down so sorry just email us. 

Anyway finally after 24 days I took the despite to PayPal. Well after an hour and a half they shipped my order and sent me my tracking number and everything. Wow that’s fast. Ohhhhh 1/2 hr later I get an email from fedex saying it’s been delivered. What how can this be. Omg what is going on now. I thought about it and sure enough like the op as long as they have a tracking number on their PayPal account it’s considered they are doing they’re part. So I emailed them and asked (thru PayPal where btw they answer ASAP) what’s going on? Well sure enough the answer is they want me to drop the dispute before they release my order and then they will ship the order. Hahahahaha I thought f this. You guys have lost me as a customers trust and confidence but in no means will I mess around..... send my order and I will happily release their money. Guess what they said no. So now it’s in PayPal’s hands and I have sent over all the discussions that were had and the tracking of how the order was shipped from Phoenix to Phoenix in 22 minutes and I live in Canada. Haha. 

Anyway these guys are scummy and shady and should not be dealt with in any way. They’re business is in a garage (google maps) and they in no way will honour or do anything they say. 









This is then shipping it to themselves. Left at 308 and was delivered at 330. Don’t forget I live in Canada. lol that’s fast!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chewpeg (Aug 27, 2019)

chewpeg said:


> I too went thru the same process and the fight is now with PayPal to divide on how to proceed.
> Aug 24 I purchased a t harness and 1500 in other gear. They told me on the phone ( they answer to new customers numbers) that they would ship
> It out Friday. Ok that’s awesome I’m glad all I read is wrong and these guys will come thru............ sept 10th I was finally able to connect with someone via text after countless of other methods. 2 email addresses, phone, texts..... anyway they said ohh we had a problem testing your product and we just want to make sure it’s perfect for you  we will ship it out enzo of day tomorrow. Yay all my negative thoughts were resolved . Well by the 17th nothing!!!! Btw they’re new message when you call them is our phone system is down so sorry just email us.
> 
> ...




My grammar is horrible here. Sorry I’ll proofread next time. Just too angry I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Same thing. I order a harness from them. In March. It came within a week. Then I sent it back asking if they could recite figure it for me. I sent it back. 3 months later after hearing nothing I aend emails and messages and nothing. I finally called and texted the number. And finally I got an answer. I said I wanted my money back because this was ridiculous.


----------



## chewpeg (Aug 27, 2019)

It’s finally done and over!! Received my $1600 back from my credit card company. Thank you Amex!! After 62 days I can move on!! Please take my lesson as one to live by whomever else is reading this and thinking of dealing with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

chewpeg said:


> It’s finally done and over!! Received my $1600 back from my credit card company. Thank you Amex!! After 62 days I can move on!! Please take my lesson as one to live by whomever else is reading this and thinking of dealing with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know how they are in business 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

chewpeg said:


> It’s finally done and over!! Received my $1600 back from my credit card company. Thank you Amex!! After 62 days I can move on!! Please take my lesson as one to live by whomever else is reading this and thinking of dealing with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great to hear that you were able to recoup your $$$! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

